# [SOLVED] windows 7 cant find my wireless network



## thomashomer1986 (Oct 8, 2011)

my computer has been playing up the last couple of weeks not finding my network, even though ive had it about a year now without any trouble before. my laptop and iphone still pick up the wifi with no problems. 

i decided to format the computer as i wanted to do a clean install anyway, which has not made any difference. i have even tried bringing the desktop downstairs now and placed it directly next the the router to see if it would pick it up then, which it hasnt.

i have used an edimax wireless usb receiver ever since the computer was new which worked fine up until now, i also purchased a wireless pci card to see if that worked (wasnt sure if my my edimax usb had broken), which still doesnt work. the drivers for both the pci card and the usb receiver are up to date.

i have tried logging into the routers firmware and changed the channel from 'auto' to channels 1-12. with no luck. i have now had to plug my computer into the router via the ethernet port to get the internet working. 

i also run ubuntu on a dual boot, which for some reason also doesn't pick up the wireless network. (however my laptop runs ubuntu and does pick up the wifi)

im totally out of ideas! what could be going wrong? im desperate for this to work as i am currently studying part time and need my connection to submit assignments!

i hate computers lol

thanks for looking, i appreciate any help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 cant find my wireless network*

Moving thread to the Networking Forum for better results. 
First go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* right click the* devmgmt* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Device Manager*, are there any devices with yellow flags? If so, these devices need to have drivers installed. 
Next, do you have a wireless icon in the *System Tray,* by the clock? When you right click it, it should give you the message* View Available Wireless Networks*. If you see that, does it show you your wireless network (router)? If so, can try to Connect? 
Try removing all wireless profiles also, download WiFi Inspector to test the signal strength from your adapter and your router.


----------



## thomashomer1986 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: windows 7 cant find my wireless network*

hi spunk.funk, thanks for replying.

there are no yellow flags in my device manager, my wireless card appears to be working fine (driver up to date). my usb reciever seems to have malfunctioned and is not being recognised by my pc, so i've binned it. i would rather use the wirelss card anyway.

when i unplug my ethernet cable the wireless icon appears, when i right click on it it says 'not connected - no connections are available' which doesnt make any sense because my computer is currently sat right next to my router! also my laptop and iphone still pick the signal up all over the house with no problems. 

do you think my wireless card may be faulty?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 cant find my wireless network*

Could be, test the wireless card and router signal strength using WiFi inspector. Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus


----------



## thomashomer1986 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: windows 7 cant find my wireless network*

i have downloaded and installed the wifi inspector, and its detects my wireless card fine, however it says n/a in all of the boxes. it also says fail when i do the connection test.


----------



## thomashomer1986 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: windows 7 cant find my wireless network*

problem fixed! i bought a new wireless usb reciever, which now works perfectly. 

which basically tells me that my wireless card has broken, how does that happen? anyway, im happy now, thanks for your help!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 cant find my wireless network*

Everything electronic fails at some point. 
Please mark this thread solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

